
Happy? Sad? Forget age, Microsoft can now guess your emotions - lingben
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/11/microsoft-guess-your-emotions-facial-recognition-software
======
ljk
Wonder how well it detects people with BRF -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v98CPXNiSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v98CPXNiSk)

